# Hi, I'm mew to this forum



## Felines are superior (Dec 14, 2019)

I have three feral cats living in my house, and one more leaps in my window whenever he's hungry. Just left two minutes ago. I love all animals, and nature.

We have so many feral cats around here. The climate is warm. It's a climate that's a lot like California, and cats don't freeze to death, but they're hungry. Cats feeders that I've talked to complain that people make their lives miserable. One had even said the neighbors took her to court. The judge said she can feed the cats as long as they're out of the yard. My neighbors made things difficult when I fed feral cats in my parents' yard as a child. The neighbors used to take the bowl away, yell at me, and shoo the cats away.

And even now that I don't feed cats outside anymore, one of my neighbors follows me down the streets whenever she sees me, yelling, knocks on my shutters and screams she's going to break them, because my cats go outside, and she's scared of them. A grown woman, scared of cats.

I really didn't mean to complain, just paint the picture here.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Gracious, that doesn't sound nice at all! I do understand that having many feral cats around can annoy people, but...

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your neighbors.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

It's a bad situation when there are a lot of feral cats around that are being fed without being neutered. The cats want to eat of course, and you want to help by feeding them; but people who find them a nuisance just want them gone and may not care if they starve. The best solution seems to be trap-neuter-release . . . but that's a lot of work with some expense involved. Does your community have an animal shelter? If so, maybe you should talk to them and see what they suggest.

What did the judge mean by "out of the yard?" Was s/he saying you need to bring the cats in the house before you feed them?


----------

